# Help much needed advice to a single parent wanted to take time out in Dubai .



## sass (Jun 16, 2009)

Ive been reading all the threads so far and feel that my dream of moving to dubai is going to be near on impossible, Im just recently seperated from my boyfriend and really want to come and take some much needed time out in Dubai with my 2 year old, I can more than afford to support myself hence the idea, but with what has been posted so far it doesnt look very hopeful, Is there a way or shall i just give up now?


----------



## judicious (Oct 22, 2008)

sass said:


> Ive been reading all the threads so far and feel that my dream of moving to dubai is going to be near on impossible, Im just recently seperated from my boyfriend and really want to come and take some much needed time out in Dubai with my 2 year old, I can more than afford to support myself hence the idea, but with what has been posted so far it doesnt look very hopeful, Is there a way or shall i just give up now?


If you can afford to support yourself what is making you think it's near on impossible?

So we can help....


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

What are your requirements?

when you read the posts here its all relevant to that particular person been discussed.

why have you chosen Dubai? what is the attraction? 

with more information we may be able to help better

also take a look at Andy's thread from today called "What I like about Dubai"


----------



## sass (Jun 16, 2009)

judicious said:


> If you can afford to support yourself what is making you think it's near on impossible?
> 
> So we can help....


Um well I guess the impression im basing it on is that you have to be married or a professional of some sort either of which im not. I would like to come rent a place near a beach nothing to extravagant but then just spend some time relaxing with my daughter...it is possible then if so can you tell me what it is l would need to do?


----------



## sass (Jun 16, 2009)

Ive chosen Dubai firstly as i have a friend here although i dont want her to feel pressured in having to support me moving there, secondly everytime i have been here its been so lovely so i thought why not, Rather there then Spain, and id feel safer than going to the US.So if can why not the lifestyle is pretty layed back and it could be a lovely adventure.


----------



## sass (Jun 16, 2009)

*Roof top bars
Yacht parties
Beaches
Shisha
General open and friendliness of people
Lazy weekends by the pool *

Have to agree all of this also sounds very appealing! lol so guys where do i start?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

sass said:


> Ive been reading all the threads so far and feel that my dream of moving to dubai is going to be near on impossible, Im just recently seperated from my boyfriend and really want to come and take some much needed time out in Dubai with my 2 year old, I can more than afford to support myself hence the idea, but with what has been posted so far it doesnt look very hopeful, Is there a way or shall i just give up now?



You need a job to get residency and without that will not be able to rent a home. You would also need permission from your child's father to reside here. Without employment, you would be looking at staying in a hotel or serviced apartment and would be on a limited period tourist visa.

-


----------

